# Which one was the best one???



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

After some quick calculations, I came up with a little over 10,000
times I have had sex with my wife. But of all those times one stands out in my mind. I still replay that movie in my head.......Do you have one ABSOLUTELY BEST time?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Sure do!!!! Nope not telling. I can say it was recent and I can say that prior to that it was several months ago.

I'm so lucky in the sex dept, things just get better and better.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Before the last year I'd say yes to the question.

Now, no. We've been having such a good time recently I can't say any one stands out. We've basically gone out and repeated just about every fun, wild thing we did multiple times over recently.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

There was one time back in the 70's that involved peote on my part, but I'm not counting that one......


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Woodchuck said:


> There was one time back in the 70's that involved peote on my part, but I'm not counting that one......


Are you sure your memory of it meshes with the reality? I mean... It coulda been a sheep!

:rofl:


----------



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

I have a few movies. Some are on video and I play them a lot. LOL


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Are you sure your memory of it meshes with the reality? I mean... It coulda been a sheep!
> 
> :rofl:


I was a drill rig drilling for the molten hot core of the earth...Ka chunk ka chunk kar chunk........GUSHER!!!!!!!!.....

I actually had one orgasm from stroking my fingers from her shoulder down to her wrist....SHUDDDDER!!!!!

RESULTS MAY VARY....DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME.....


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Woodchuck said:


> I was a drill rig drilling for the molten hot core of the earth...Ka chunk ka chunk kar chunk........GUSHER!!!!!!!!.....
> 
> I actually had one orgasm from stroking my fingers from her shoulder down to her wrist....SHUDDDDER!!!!!
> 
> RESULTS MAY VARY....DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME.....



Holy Cow, another item to add to my bucket list! Ummm where do old farts in suburbia get this stuff?


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

I strongly believe that my best one is ahead of me.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

The best ones are whenever she's very hot and horny and become very aggressive....


----------



## MeditMike80 (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a couple but to be honest last nights was the best. I picked out her attire for the evening while she was in the shower and left a note for her to put it on then come find me. All I'm going to say is that I used a blind fold on her a small feather duster type thing and warming oil.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Somebody's glowing.....

Good for you MeditMike!


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Holy Cow, another item to add to my bucket list! Ummm where do old farts in suburbia get this stuff?


The peote thing only happened a couple of times. The wife was totally NOT into that kind of thing. 

I developed a lot of respect for cultures who use it and similar substances. I developed a spirtuality that was missing in my life, a feeling for others, and understood JOY....

Havn't been there since the early 80's, but it was never a BAD thing to me.

Before that I was in an accident, and had the clasic "near death experience".

Out of body (actually looked down from above and saw my wife and mom in the doorway), trip through the tunnel, saw the light, met people on the other side who told me "good job", told what it was all about. Not a fun trip (leg almost amputated, bled out on the table), but pretty deep.....Gave me a different perspective on death...


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I've never even tried to think about the best one. I have enjoyed some more than others. But I do hold out hope that my best sex is still ahead of me. Hopefully in the near future, otherwise it will never happen.


----------



## Daneosaurus (Dec 2, 2012)

Depends: the one were I was the most physically satisfied, or the one were I was most emotionally satisfied? They _can_ be one in the same, but not _always_; and for me they aren't. Also, don't want to share the details, sry.

I will say that they were both instances were within the same week, it was after we were married, wasn't during our honeymoon, was after we had kids, and took place on our bed.


----------



## Daneosaurus (Dec 2, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> Before the last year I'd say yes to the question.
> 
> Now, no. We've been having such a good time recently I can't say any one stands out. We've basically gone out and repeated just about every fun, wild thing we did multiple times over recently.


:smthumbup:

Good for you!!!


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

My best one was just wierd. I Stopped at her appartment after work.....
Her girl friend and sister were there, so sex was out. 

We sat in her tiny living room in a big overstuffed chair watching her old b+w TV.......After what seemed like days, her guests crashed in the next room, and we began frantically making out....

With no place to go, we finally stripped down and she straddled me in that big old chair....She was beyond wet, and as she lowered herself onto me, she began to moan and orgasm like gangbusters....It didn't require a single stroke....I was not far behind...Between moaning and laughing, we were trying not to wake up the company, and had each others hands over our mouths as we slowly came down.....WOW.....My favorite movie.....


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes I do remember the evening that happened shortly after we started dating 15 years ago. We went to California for a week long trip and the first evening we stayed in San Francisco we partied quite a bit and stumbled into our hotel room.

We made crazy , passionate love with the blinds and lights on .......... knowing there must had been at least one set of eyes on us allowed us to have such a sexy and sweet memory of the hour long session. To this day whenever I " relive " that evening I can easily get quite " excited " very quickly ...... oppppssss =)


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

MeditMike80 said:


> I have a couple but to be honest last nights was the best. I picked out her attire for the evening while she was in the shower and left a note for her to put it on then come find me. All I'm going to say is that I used a blind fold on her a small feather duster type thing and warming oil.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Followed through on it I see. Makes me smile. Good for you.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Well, I'll say it since nobody else has:

10,000!


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

jaharthur said:


> Well, I'll say it since nobody else has:
> 
> 10,000!


Well, you see, I have what my wife calls "an appetite"...And early on, I was laid up in bed for almost 3 years with nothing to do, and a brand new wife...She would push my meal trays into the bedroom with a broom handle, but I learned how to snatch it up and pull her in....

After I went back to work I stayed on 2nd shift so we would have all day in bed together for the next 8 years...We probably averaged 2 times a day for those 11 years....

And you have to throw in the 18 months from when we met, to when I had my accident....Thats already pushing the 5000 mark, and we have been together almost 48 years total, and I still have this "appetite", but she is not into every day now, 2-3 times a week max......

If people belive some basketball dude had 10,000 different women, WTF, for an average white guy with an "appetite" and a sweet HD wife......:smthumbup:


----------

